# HELP! Bloated/hard stomach???



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

My hedgehog Hershey is a bigger girl. Usually she will devour all of her food, but later she's barely eating half of it. I got her out today (after not being able to get her out for a day or 2 due to me being so busy at work) and her whole underside just feels hard. And from the top view, if she twists certain ways it kind of looks like she has 2 bigger bumps on top of her back maybe?? Please please help I'm so worried. She's only 2 years old and I need to know if I need to go to the vet or if this is normal or if it's something home remedies can fix, etc.


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

And she's acting completely normal other than not eating and stuff. She's still very outgoing and playful and wants to explore everything lol. So I don't know??


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

If she's not eating she needs to go to the vet.


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

Matvei said:


> If she's not eating she needs to go to the vet.


She is but she's only eating half of what I give her.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

A significant change in behavior, in addition to seeing physical changes, warrants a trip to the vet. I would do so sooner rather than later in case some serious is going on. Hedgehogs are prey animals and hide illness/injury well. By the time you see symptoms, it could be serious.

If your hedgehog stops eating entirely, you'll need to start syringe feeding a wet food. Hedgehogs can develop fatty liver disease quickly when they quit eating.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed on the vet. The decrease in eating plus feeling hard on her underside makes me concerned that she's got something going on internally that's possibly pressing on her stomach & making it so she can't eat as much as usual.


----------



## bazingathehedgehog (Dec 30, 2016)

I've scheduled an appointment for tomorrow at 4pm for her. Thanks for all the help, I really hope it's something easily treated


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck & let us know! We'll keep fingers & quills crossed for you guys over here.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Good luck!


----------

